# Amazon expedition article



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

http://www.jbl.de/en/expeditions-2009-brazil/detail/9/expedition-2009-brazil?page_id=4999


----------



## kyle2088 (Jun 28, 2005)

Cool 

I didnt realize there are dolphins that only live in freshwater


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd love to go there one day. Anyone up for a field trip?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Zapins said:


> I'd love to go there one day. Anyone up for a field trip?


Sure your treat


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

If I win the lottery you'll all be the first to know - A collecting expidition from the Amazon to Peru!


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

With how things are going for me now, I can't afford a collecting trip to the lfs, let alone another country. 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------

